# Blue Acara or Angel Fish in a 150G



## KaiNor (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

i am trying to decide what to keep in a 150G hightech planted tank together with 7* 2.5" clown loaches.
The family wants some bigger fish in it. *** heard blue acara are ok to keep in planted if i accept some digging which is fine by me.. I am also looking into angels or adult discus but im not too sure how well they will go with loaches beeing nocturnal.

Im going further with one of these 3 options

1:
What do you think of a group og blue acaras in a 150G ? how large group should i aim for? and when pairing out how many pairs is ok to keep in the end ?

2: will 700 GPH be too much for Angels ? (280GPH trough a 30G sump plus a circulation pump) I hear people say loaches are terrorists with Angels but i suspect its a result of keeping too few loaches together. Any experience on this ?

3: Adult Discus and loaches in planted tank.. Loaches are nocturnal. Will the discus become jumpers at night due to this ?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a 150 that houses Angelfish and Geophagus. They make a great combination with the Geophagus staying near the bottom and the Angelfish staying near the top.


----------



## KaiNor (Sep 14, 2013)

I have decided on Angelfish. How many smaller
altums would be suggested for this tank ? i only have 7 small clown loaches in it

i have been doing different apistogrammas in smaller tanks for quite a few years but thats the only cichlid experience i have


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Stay away from Altums until you completely master FW fish keeping. Seriously. If you want nice angels that are much, much hardier look for wild caught or F1/F2 Rio ***** or Peruvian Altum angels. They are false altums, and are actually scalare.


----------

